
Show HN: Finally launched the first version of my first ever SaaS app - mundia
https://feedpiper.com
======
nonsapreiche
my feed: put a space after the comma "store/course,or"

~~~
mundia
Thankyou for the feedback

------
mundia
Finally after weeks and weeks of nonstop coding and iterating I can proudly
say I've launched the very first version of feedpiper. It is now available for
anyone to use as a feedback collection and management tool. It feels great to
finally have something out in the world which provides a service to people who
use it. The next coming weeks will involve a lot of updates to feedpiper to
add lots of features to make it even better than it already is. Here is a list
of a few things I set in place from the start that I know will be of great use
now that the app is in production ;

1.Automated Integration Tests Every piece of code that I've written in
feedpiper is associated with an integration test, no code was ever written
that doesn't function to make an integration test pass. I focused heavily on
integration tests as opposed to unit tests because integration tests simulate
greatly how a user would interact with my app whereas unit tests are too
coupled with the implementation details. Having automated tests will greatly
help me avoid annoying bugs now that feedpiper is officially in production.

2.Using a CI/CD approach to app deployment I deployed feedpiper to vercel
(previously zeit) which makes continuous deployment extremely easy and fast as
it integrates with github very well, a simple git push and vercel will
automatically build and deploy my app.

Being a first time saas founder and this being my first product that I've put
out in the world is both exciting and frightening. I have a lot of features
that I have planned to be added to the app over the coming weeks but knowing
full well that the app will be judged based on the few features it has right
now, that is the frightening part. But i will keep releasing a lot of updates
till I get feedpiper to have all the features i have planned for it.

